# Breeding Records



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anybody have a good record sheet for breeder records? I want to be able to track the babies I breed and it is a law now in Washington State that meticulous records are kept on each bird so that I can provide the new owner with the exact hatch date and that sort of thing.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't really help, i keep my records in my head (from when i used to breed budgies too). Have you searched on Google?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have and I have found a couple of forms that I've altered a bit to fit better for 'tiels But I was hoping that someone had a standard form of some kind. Something that would be better than something meant for poultry (broilers of all things). UGH


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You could probably make one yourself, then you could include everything you need on it.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

My boyfriend uses an excel spreadsheet for his ringnecks, but it's a bit confusing, so I'm trying to rearrange it so that it's quick and easy to read. I'm not quite sure how to post an example of it? Or I can email it to you and anyone else who wants a copy?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have mine written in a notebook that is ONLY for my birds (its a 5 Subject notebook), One subject is for my budgies, One is for my Tiels (since that's all i'm breeding right now)

I have the parents names and mutations written on the top line one on the right side one on the left side 

Then I have "Egg laid", "hatch Date", "band Date" "band #" (if I pull them to hand feed them i right that beside their info in the column) 

And then under each topic I have the dates of each thing 

Then I went to drsfosterandsmith.com and bought Breeding records (10 for like 1.49) and hatch certificates (same amount and price) Haven't used them yet though I've been making my own Hatch Certificates 

But also in my notebook, like for the tiels, on the yellow divider for thier section I have "cockatiel breeding" 08 then my band info, From color, and what is on each one (except the numbers but i have 1-25 because that's what i'm on right now)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you want to see what the Drs Foster and Smith breeding records look like, go to http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8369 and click on the 'Larger View' button. 

I keep records on an Excel spreadsheet and put in more detail than they have. Things like color, guesstimated sex, the date of fledging, when the chick was adopted and by whom, etc. When someone adopts a chick I give them a printout of the sheet for that clutch so they know something about their new baby.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You all! Thank you Aderyn for the e-mail. I had to download excell viewer to see it but it looks great! I'm sure I'll be able to use all of these ideas. Hey! Atvchick. I'm on 1-25 too. Minimum order was 25 and I haven't bred 'tiels in 15 years. So the old bands were long gone!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Thank You all! Thank you Aderyn for the e-mail. I had to download excell viewer to see it but it looks great! I'm sure I'll be able to use all of these ideas. Hey! Atvchick. I'm on 1-25 too. Minimum order was 25 and I haven't bred 'tiels in 15 years. So the old bands were long gone!



 i'm on 26-50 on my budgies though


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Tielfan. I really like the idea of a Hatch certificate. I think I'll do that too! I have a friend who runs a very nice parrot shop and I think with good records on each baby as well as a hatch certificate he won't be able to resist my babies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Heh, well the hatch certificate wasn't MY idea! It would be pretty easy to make up your own and print them out, though.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking! My Boyfriend thinks that's cute. He just smiles and shakes his head at me and my birds. Although he did help handfeed Monkey and they still get along. Of course Monkey is a fool for anybody. Within minutes of meeting my Sister he was letting her scatch his head.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use this website for my Hatch Certificates, I pick a nice one and then change all the words on it and print it out 

http://dyetub.com/certificates/traditional/

I put Hatch Certificate at the top , Under that is the Species , Under that is the birds name if known then it goes on to Hatch Date, Band Number, Hatch Location, then the "signature spots" , the one on the left I change it to the date of Purchase, the one to the right is My signature


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

I have some good record sheets. One is by band # and one is by clutch and one is for each bird to remember how many eggs she has laid and how many of them hatched.

If you have microsoft word (to view them and print them) and you are interested send me a PM. I also sell cute hatch certificates on my website.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

View attachment Breeding Record Sheet.txt
I ended up putting that all on one sheet. I also included the date I put up the nest box and included a line for the condition of the chicks. I went to that site that has certificates and it prints up real nice. I included the band # the date hatched, the Parents names and mutations.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> View attachment 583
> I ended up putting that all on one sheet. I also included the date I put up the nest box and included a line for the condition of the chicks. I went to that site that has certificates and it prints up real nice. I included the band # the date hatched, the Parents names and mutations.


That looks Nice


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I really like the way that hatch certificate came out but I wish I could save it to my computer and have it at hand whenever I needed it. I saved the website to my favorites tho and I guess that will have to do. I've been toying with one on MS Word. I'll do a comparison and see which one looks the best! Thanks again everyone for all your help!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> I really like the way that hatch certificate came out but I wish I could save it to my computer and have it at hand whenever I needed it. I saved the website to my favorites tho and I guess that will have to do. I've been toying with one on MS Word. I'll do a comparison and see which one looks the best! Thanks again everyone for all your help!


that is the main thing I didn't like either, I'd like to save a certain one but can't ..... its saved to my favorites as well  

But I did find out the hard way - the one i chose (it was the only purple one on the site lol) doesn't print out good on colored card stock paper - so i had to go to big lots and get white card stock 

So now I have 3 different packages of Card Stock paper - Florescent colors, Bright Colors and white lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I used one with a gold boarder. It came out nice on heavy paper stock. I couldn't upload my Hatch Cert from MS Word because it doesn't allow a wps file


----------

